# dayton titanic mkIII review



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

these are first impressions so i'll get back with a more indepth review later. all i can say is WOW. in the recomended sealed box with the help of some graphing help from diyma members it hits like a hammer and drops lower than any sub i've ever used. has good blending qualities and even though i liked the tone of my old memphis hpo much better it still jumped off a cliff at 40hz. the titanic stays fairly flat down into the 20's. i think i have a keeper and will fully make up my mind once the new cone on the titanic gets limbered up. the original owner had it in a leaky sealed box so i got a brand new sub in trade for my crossfire vr404.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

is that mogs titanic that you now have?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice trade.....


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome. I am debating between a Dayton Titanic 12", HO 12", or TC-1000. I only have room for a smallish (1.5 maybe) sealed box. How big is yours, before subtracting driver displacement? How much power do you have on it? I have 500 watts to give it...if I can fix my amp...


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

See sig.

I like mine, but I think they really want 1.6 to 1.75 cuft for the 12 inchers.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

dejo said:


> is that mogs titanic that you now have?


yup  i kept him from buying a crappy power acoustic amp for his mids and highs and he gave me a sub that ended up solving my low bass problems. i could probably fit a tc1000 in this box if i wanted to but as good as the titanic does below 40hz i think i just might keep it for a while. for the 10" i have it in about .75 net and the 250rms i'm giving it seems to be pushing it just fine. it can take a lot more, but it's doing what i need it to just fine how it is.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

I have my 12 in a 2.953^3ft gross ported box tuned to 32Hz (Slot port, 12" x 2" x 27") and after displacement its about at 2.2^3ft and sounds great on my X400.1 amp. No complaints other than the massive box taking up a third of my trunk, lol. but yeah it does very well under 40Hz. I may try a sealed enclosure to see how I like that sometime in the future just to save on some space.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

I would consider ported, but I built a nice carpeted amp rack that takes up space, so can't use the rest of my trunk on my sub. I have a 15" sealed cube for a box right now holding a 12" sub.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

update-this sub is taking the doublekicks from ...and justice for all with no issues. i'm impressed. i bet stuffing the box with polyfil would make it play test tones a little better. for what i listen to it's perfect.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Have you tried the acoustistuf?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

sure havn't. like i said, the sub is sounding perfect for what i listen to. i bet if i send a couple more hundred watts to it i'd get better results down low but i like my drivers to stay totally linear.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you heard a Titanic Mk1? I have one I bought for HT use but it wants a 3 cu ft sealed box. I'm curious what it'll do in the car. Bought it back in '95 when they were $150 from PE.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Makes me think I might be able to get away with the Titanic 10" in a wheel-well enclosure I've been considering for the Forester.. I think it would be roughly at or slightly under 1 cubic foot.. Other constraint would be 6" mounting-depth though. 

* Power handling: 400 watts RMS/565 watts max
* Impedance: 4 ohms
* Fs: 28 Hz
* Xmax 18.7 mm
* Sensitivity 87.7 dB 2.83V/1m
* Vas: .95 cu. ft.
* Qts: .39

Gorgeous looking sub:


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm thinking of a Titanic 15" MKIII in the spare tire enclosure.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> I'm thinking of a Titanic 15" MKIII in the spare tire enclosure.


Dang!! Don't just play man! And I was proud of just the though of having a 10 back there. hehehe.. I guess if I glassed in the well enclosure and shelved the spare tire, I'd be inclined to think a 12 at least would be pretty rockin'... Have NO idea what kind of volume it would be though.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

TEAM SHIMANO/FALCON said:


> update-this sub is taking the doublekicks from ...and justice for all with no issues. i'm impressed. i bet stuffing the box with polyfil would make it play test tones a little better. for what i listen to it's perfect.


I listen to music with a lot of double bass in it. Are you still totally satisfied with how this sub recreates that type of music? The price for performance ratio seems to be pretty impressive thus far.

Zach


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

still satisfied totally. i'll be even more satisfied when i get the xenon 400.1 on it! this sub really does need 4-500rms to really shine.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

pg xenon 400.1 got a stranglehold on the titanic. me likeydefinately a little brute. the 100.4 is rocking the cab too on my fronts.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

glad you like it, I bet the more you listen and tune the more you will like the xenons. I already miss them but like the space savings for the memphis


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

tweaked the gains a little more and have the mids and tweets blending how i like them. like anything, it will take time to get right but once it gets there it will be sonic bliss. im loving the extra headroom. strange as it may seem, my stage seems to be a little further forward now.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

I was thinking of getting the Titanic 12 subwoofer kit from PE soon for my HT


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

So the Titanic is responding to the extra power like you thought huh? That's good to hear. Have you been able to trip up this sub yet or is it still reproducing everything in with the proper amount of detail?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i've done decided this sub is untripable. there's an emnb track that only the best of the best can reproduce. with 250rms on the titanic it missed the quick beats. with the extra power it took it and hammered like a champ.


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm running a 15" Titanic in 2.8 cubes sealed with about 700w RMS goign to it. This thing has a massive bottom end, all the way down to about 31 Hz. Most bottom end I've seen out of a sealed setup. I'm kicking around the idea of porting it at about 28 Hz or so, but I'm already running out of room since everything is inside the cab of an S-10...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i can hear mine play 10hz from the air it moves and 20hz is VERY audible. and that's just with the 10"! above 30hz it will rip you head off. mine's downfired and kinda hornloaded with 2 sides around it and loading off the floor.


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm not sure if there's anything wrong with my setup, but I can hear a distinct drop in output below 30 Hz, sorta like when you go below the tuning freq of a ported box. I can still hear and feel it moving air, but I'm afraid of damaging something to really put any power to it at that low of a frequency...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

PSYKO_Inc said:


> I'm not sure if there's anything wrong with my setup, but I can hear a distinct drop in output below 30 Hz, sorta like when you go below the tuning freq of a ported box. I can still hear and feel it moving air, but I'm afraid of damaging something to really put any power to it at that low of a frequency...


have you stuffed the box with polyfil? i had the same issue until i put about 75% fill in it.


----------



## Darren5531 (Mar 6, 2007)

How do you think this would compare with a diyma, as far as output and speed on double bass and drums? I would have each in a ported box.


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

TEAM SHIMANO/FALCON said:


> have you stuffed the box with polyfil? i had the same issue until i put about 75% fill in it.


I may give that a shot. If I take the sub back out of the box I'm probably going to reattach it with bolts and T-nuts (using regular wood screws at the moment) that way I can get the sub cranked down tight against the box and not worry about stripping the wood out. Do you use the actual acoustic stuff or just the pillow stuff you can get at walmart?


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

here is the 12 mkiii sealed and vented, these are a fair starting point.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i just cut my wore out pillow up and used the stuffing out of it. worked like a champ.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

I am really wanting to try a sealed box to save some space in my trunk. Would the 12 MKIII be alright in this box? 
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=260-644

I would prefer smaller but dont want to lose too much low end.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

I have my 12" Titanic in 1.2 gross. So that's after driver and bracing displacement. It sounds great to me, and gets low.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Xander said:


> I have my 12" Titanic in 1.2 gross. So that's after driver and bracing displacement. It sounds great to me, and gets low.


So you mean that you have your MKIII 12" in 1.2 net then?


----------



## kornsined (Feb 22, 2008)

jddavid123 said:


> I am really wanting to try a sealed box to save some space in my trunk. Would the 12 MKIII be alright in this box?
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=260-644
> 
> I would prefer smaller but dont want to lose too much low end.


Would that box work for this sub?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

kornsined said:


> Would that box work for this sub?


Yes , probably a fair tradeoff as far as low end extension !

specifications from box:
For use with 12" woofer. Slanted back design. Dimensions: 13" H x 16" W x 15-1/2" (12" Top) D. Approximately 1.25 cu. ft. Cutout: 11" Diameter.

specifications from Titanic MKIII:
*Dimensions: Overall Diameter: 12-1/2", Cutout Diameter: 11-1/8", Mounting Depth: 6-1/2".


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

just keep in mind that the very high inductance the titanic has requires AT LEAST its rated rms power to get best results. my 10" dropped a lot lower than any other 10" i've ever run but didn't sound totally controlled until i put the xenon 400.1 on it and it sounded like it wanted a couple hundred more watts. if you listen to rap the titanic is the sub for you. anything else, you better look into something else unless you have A LOT of power on tap at 4 ohms.


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Has anyone used the 15" verison? Any input if so?
I'm looking to try one out - http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=295-420


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm doing 2 Titanic 15's for my home audio rig......ported with 700 watts each from a QSC Mx series amp.


----------

